# RFUK Facebook



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Just found RFUK on Facebook, thanks to ZC. 

If your interested....

Reptile Forums UK | Facebook


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeap all you facebookers get on there even if its just to find me:lol2:


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, just joined the group  !


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

Ive joined!


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

anybody else joined? :2thumb:


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Me :2thumb:


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Just joined


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

me too:2thumb:


----------



## earthling (Jun 17, 2009)

I've joined too !!


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*joined*

just joined...


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Ooh awesome, just joined, thanks!


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

just joined as well


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Joined and having a look now...


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

cervantes said:


> Just found RFUK on Facebook, thanks to ZC.
> 
> If your interested....
> 
> Reptile Forums UK | Facebook


Dim problemo, hon! :2thumb: 

Didn't even realize I had helped! :lol2:

x


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre (Mar 11, 2009)

Just joined too, facebook is so addictive!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

joined!!


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I've joined :no1:


----------



## kingy2184 (May 27, 2009)

and me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

